# Physical Fittness



## mstorey (2 Sep 2005)

I am here to tell you that if you are thinking of or are in the process of joining th CF you MUST start working on your fitness before you show up at CFLRS.

 We don't expect you to be Olympic athletes but we do have certain Reg. The PT test you perform during recruitment is a good start. If you had problems during that test keep working at it. IE push ups.

 Folowing is a list of exercises I recommend.
 Push ups - sets of 10 to start. 1 Min break - do it again.
 Pull ups  - as many as you can do 2 min break - do it again.
 Start running for at least 25 min a day. Distance is not important right now how ever pyhsical activity is.
 Cycling will also help with your cardio fitness.
Swim twice a week.


----------



## REJ (2 Sep 2005)

Can you please extrapolate? Any weaknesses you see in particular? Thanks.


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 Sep 2005)

REALLY? Sorry, i'm just shittin' you. Most of the folks around here like to sit on our asses and type about how people should be more physically fit all day. We have about 8000 pages of stuff on fitness, getting fit for basic, getting fit for Para, getting fit for JTF2. You know what though, nobody listens, and they waddle their asses off to bmq and get dumped, successfully having wasted everyones time. The people at the CFRC should have stamps, when people come in they either get the "good to go" stamp or the "Homer Simpson Disease" stamp, and get this the stamp can't come off until they are under at least 15% body fat. That would be great. Anywho, most of the folks on here completely understand your frustration and we try our best to help the inquisitive types coming here. Good luck on the crusade.  8)


----------



## mstorey (2 Sep 2005)

I see allot of folks who can not do push ups. The push ups here are to a high standard and there is no exceptions. That's why it is very important to practice as much as possible consatration on form and not speed. do them slowly and correctly and the number will become greater and less tiering.


----------



## REJ (2 Sep 2005)

mstorey said:
			
		

> I see allot of folks who can not do push ups. The push ups here are to a high standard and there is no exceptions. That's why it is very important to practice as much as possible consatration on form and not speed. do them slowly and correctly and the number will become greater and less tiering.




Thank you very much. The push-ups are the thing I was most worried about so I do appreciate your more detailed response.

Regards


----------



## Wolfe (8 Sep 2005)

Its hard to believe that some people go in BMQ and can't do 19 push ups wow...personally for me i work only 3 nights, the weekend, and during the week, every morning i wake up early, run about 30 min sprints and jogs, after i spend 2 hours to 3 at the gym every day, i want to be really good at the BMQ and not only there in my personal life too.

wolf


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

May I ask,
what the heck are you doing in a gym for two to three hours?

you should be able to go from movement to movement and have it all wrapped up in about 40 minutes.

Unless of course yer chattin up the honeys


----------



## paracowboy (8 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> May I ask,
> what the heck are you doing in a gym for two to three hours?
> 
> you should be able to go from movement to movement and have it all wrapped up in about 40 minutes.
> ...


could be he does cardio immediately following his weight training. I do that on Leave. Usually takes me 2 to 2.5 hours.

I'd like to hear the answer myself. I think he may be over-training.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

Now that's a combo I've never heard of.   Cardio AFTER weights?  I thought it was best to let the Bod rest and recover for max results?

I guess it depends on what results your after.  We this combination dramatically increase fat loss?


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Now that's a combo I've never heard of.     Cardio AFTER weights?   I thought it was best to let the Bod rest and recover for max results?
> 
> I guess it depends on what results your after.   We this combination dramatically increase fat loss?



Spend more time around the gym and you'll see it lots.  ;D JK. It is the most effective way to quickly get in shape in a short period of time, leading up to an intense period of physical activity. In this case, BMQ. People prepping for BMQ should be running 5 days a week, they should also lift weights 3-5 times per week, this means there will be overlap. Ideally you would not do weights and cardio in the same session, but that rule sort of only applies to people looking to add tons of muscle.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Sep 2005)

I'm glad to see that staff who instruct basic training are taking an active role in attempting to improve the quality of the material that gets off the bus. This is a totally different army in the making!! 

22 years ago, during my basic training, my squad NCO [a MCPL]   in Cornwallis couldn't even hack the 10K run up Heartbreak Hill.   He dropped out and hitched a ride on a truck. He made up for his lack of physical prowess by yelling and screaming a lot. One day, in the middle of a tirade, his false teeth flew out of his mouth, which surpirsed us because that was the one place we thought he would have some well developed muscles. One of the few times I that I have laughed so hard that I couldn't stop. It was worth the extra PT, ironically he would come to watch until one day the warrant dropped by and suggested the good MCPL might want to take on a little PT himself. A real leader, eh?   Pretty sad, really. 

If new recruits today have people like mstorey coming onto the site to give advice on how to be better prepared for basic, or how to get the most out of basic, then take every bit of good advice they give. It's obvious they have decided to take their role seriously and are making their personal time available to benefit their future recruits. Disregard at your own peril.   

Cheers.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

If new recruits today have people like mstorey coming onto the site to give advice on how to be better prepared for basic, or how to get the most out of basic, then take every bit of good advice they give. It's obvious they have decided to take their role seriously and are making their personal time available to benefit their future recruits. Disregard at your own peril.  

Cheers.

10/4 good buddy. 8)


----------



## Wolfe (9 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> May I ask,
> what the heck are you doing in a gym for two to three hours?
> 
> you should be able to go from movement to movement and have it all wrapped up in about 40 minutes.
> ...



Look i don't go in the gym do 4 machines and go away...here is an example of what i do...today :

8 machines

the first 2 machines goes like that

A1) Standing barbell curl 5 reps 5 sets 90 sec break
A2) Close grip 5 reps 5 sets 90 sec break   

and when i do my first set of A1) take 90 sec break then switch to A2) 90 sec break and back to A1)
and i make sure when i leave the gym i feel my biceps and triceps burning ...if you leave the gym and don't feel nothing sorry to say that but you did absolutely nothing.

This is an example of today's training and it continues B1-B2 C1-C2 D1-D2 plus abs at the end + the front of my arms.
And i run in the morning before eating and going to the gym.

This is how I've been training for almost 2 1/2 years with this program i go 5 times a week at the gym and let me tell you, i feel great.
A lot of my friends are personal trainers and i train with them and when i train i push my self to my limits and first of all i make sure that i am doing well the exercises. If you think that is not good and i am crazy its your opinion. My opinion is that 40 minutes in the gym its too fast.
By the way i spend 2 1/2 when i do my legs and most of the time i spend 1 1/2 to 2 hours max

Wolf


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> and i make sure when i leave the gym i feel my biceps and triceps burning ...if you leave the gym and don't feel nothing sorry to say that but you did absolutely nothing.



So that's why I'm not making any gains.  : Wolfe, you should revisit your ideas about exercise.


----------



## Wolfe (9 Sep 2005)

Well i don't have problems for gains i gained a lot trust me a lot...that its not a problem for me.
Maybe its because you dont eat a lot or i dont know...i dont know what you are doing.


----------

